# need help identify make and model of a sewer snake



## Jordanw876 (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought this sewer machine off some one for very cheap. its not in great shape but for the price I just bought it. I got home and I cant find any make or model on it. It looks like some one painted it black and all model numbers look like they have been filed off. (I'm assuming some one must of stole it)


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The police will be right over to help you...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like a myghty nice older model %#@.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope it works better than the newer roto machines.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Those little wheels make it fun dragging it through loose dirt, gravel or snow.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Those look like roller skate wheels. Lol


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

May as well be anchors LOL.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

You need to post an intro or nobody is gonna help you.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> You need to post an intro or nobody is gonna help you.


 We should have the sound of the Jeopardy song as we patiently wait.


----------



## Jordanw876 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well I just asking if anyone might no what model it is, when I only clean 2-3 drains a year it was worth my 45$ yea if I was looking to clean sewers everyday I'd invest in a Spartan or ridgid. Thanks anyway I forgot if you ask a question the only response is from dooche bags


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Jordanw876 said:


> Well I just asking if anyone might no what model it is, when I only clean 2-3 drains a year it was worth my 45$ yea if I was looking to clean sewers everyday I'd invest in a Spartan or ridgid. Thanks anyway I forgot if you ask a question the only response is from dooche bags


Dooche bags start out asking questions before posting an intro...just sayin'


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Jordanw876 said:


> Well I just asking if anyone might no what model it is, when I only clean 2-3 drains a year it was worth my 45$ yea if I was looking to clean sewers everyday I'd invest in a Spartan or ridgid. Thanks anyway I forgot if you ask a question the only response is from dooche bags


 Not the case at all if you simply follow the forum rules. 
These guys are sharp and can answere just about anything you could dream up..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Jordanw876 said:


> Well I just asking if anyone might no what model it is, when I only clean 2-3 drains a year it was worth my 45$ yea if I was looking to clean sewers everyday I'd invest in a Spartan or ridgid. Thanks anyway I forgot if you ask a question the only response is from dooche bags


You were politely asked to post an intro. In the intro section.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

This purpose is to weed out the do it yourself types and handymen. The forum is free, but to get anywhere, you gotta post an intro. Not my rules, but not my house, either. It's a two way street, you want to participate, post an intro.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

> Thanks anyway I forgot if you ask a question the only response is from dooche bags





> the only response is from dooche bags





> dooche bags





> dooche



At least learn to spell the word before you use it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Jordanw876 said:


> Thanks anyway I forgot if you ask a question the only response is from dooche bags


No! If you ask a question without posting an Introduction we think you are a douche bag and give you appropriate answers.....

Try posting an intro if you want to feel the love....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Jordanw876 said:


> Well I just asking if anyone might no what model it is, when I only clean 2-3 drains a year it was worth my 45$ yea if I was looking to clean sewers everyday I'd invest in a Spartan or ridgid. Thanks anyway I forgot if you ask a question the only response is from dooche bags


With a post like this one, you have lost even more respect. Just move on to a DIY forum, or a forum for stolen tools, since Roto Rooter never sells the machines. They equip the trucks with a machine and make the sewer/drain cleaner buy his own cable.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Considering it was only $45.00 bucks, he'd make a profit taking it for scrap.

I know that RR only sold their badged machines to official franchisees, but what about those who quit being RR? I knew a former RR franchisee that went over to Rooterman and he kept his K3800 that had the RR name molded into the plastic drum. What would RR say about that? 


If not for the filed off serial numbers, this could have been a similar situation.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Jordanw876 said:


> I bought this sewer machine off some one for very cheap. its not in great shape but for the price I just bought it. I got home and I cant find any make or model on it. It looks like some one painted it black and all model numbers look like they have been filed off. (I'm assuming some one must of stole it)


 




Who's the douche? You can be charged with receiving stolen property. You posted pictures of a machine that may be stolen. I say 'may' because I don't know.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Jordanw876 said:


> Well I just asking if anyone might no what model it is, when I only clean 2-3 drains a year it was worth my 45$ yea if I was looking to clean sewers everyday I'd invest in a Spartan or ridgid. Thanks anyway I forgot if you ask a question the only response is from dooche bags


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If we were in France, would it be "douche' "?

Like touche' ?

Tooshay, dooshay, okie dokey smokey.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> If we were in France, would it be "douche' "?
> 
> Like touche' ?
> 
> Tooshay, dooshay, okie dokey smokey.


 




I took (5) years of french in school. Douche means 'shower' in french.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I took (5) years of french in school. Douche means 'shower' in french.


All these foreign insults are going over my head. I thought a "dooche bag" was a designer purse sold here>>>>


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I took (5) years of french in school. Douche means 'shower' in french.


In spanish shower is duche I think.


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like a Cobra....

Check Gorlitz, may not be the same but really look alike

(By the way I dont like the open drum but Gorlitz have some soft covers)


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

MSilver said:


> Looks like a Cobra....
> 
> Check Gorlitz, may not be the same but really look alike
> 
> (By the way I dont like the open drum but Gorlitz have some soft covers)


Yeah, if you spell Cobra R-O-T-O-R-O-O-T-E-R. :laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

i resemble that remark...yuk..yuk..yuk..


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Yeah, if you spell Cobra R-O-T-O-R-O-O-T-E-R. :laughing:


Verb 1. look like - bear a physical resemblance to; "She looks like her mother" resemble - appear like; be similar or bear a likeness to; "She resembles her mother very much"; "This paper resembles my own work" :bangin:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

It looks nothing like a Cobra.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

MSilver said:


> Verb 1. look like - bear a physical resemblance to; "She looks like her mother" resemble - appear like; be similar or bear a likeness to; "She resembles her mother very much"; "This paper resembles my own work" :bangin:



Oh,well, pardonne moi, I just thought that it was obvious that it wasn't Cobra and he didn't need to check Gorlitz because the thing is an official ROTO ROOTER machine with the official RR stamp on it. :laughing:

and technically all sled-type machines "look like" each other, n'est ce pas?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> It looks nothing like a Cobra.



Actually Ron, I have some old Cobra sales folders from the 80s that look like the old Coast manufacturing/Gorlitz machines, very much unlike those Cobra branded abominations they sell at Lowes and that yellow and black Masco import they sell through Barnett Brass.


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

its an old dm55 dura cable i have one still works well. I use a k60 and a jetter now and my back is much happier .


----------



## Jordanw876 (Nov 16, 2011)

*sorry for being a dick*

i didnt realize i posted that in introduction. sorry I don't think your all Douche bags (not dooche) wasn't in a very good mood that day. But I have started cleaning drains alot more now. I bought a general wire sewer rooter for inside drains. Looking to possibly start doing sewer lines. Looking at a ridgid k-60 possibly. Any tips on sewer lines would be appreciated since for the past five years I have turned down clogs I have very little experience.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Jordanw876 said:


> i didnt realize i posted that in introduction. sorry I don't think your all Douche bags (not dooche) wasn't in a very good mood that day. But I have started cleaning drains alot more now. I bought a general wire sewer rooter for inside drains. Looking to possibly start doing sewer lines. Looking at a ridgid k-60 possibly. Any tips on sewer lines would be appreciated since for the past five years I have turned down clogs I have very little experience.


 





All will be forgiven you just post us an intro in the introduction section. Years in the trade, licenses held, etc. 

Just some night owls on here late night. And some fellahs from the west coast.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just call me sleepy ,it looks like an old roto rooter machine to me (grin) close to old my tanna with a rr sticker they all seemed to look alike in those day eccept my tanna had wheels close together


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> Just call me sleepy ,it looks like an old roto rooter machine to me (grin) close to old my tanna with a rr sticker they all seemed to look alike in those day eccept my tanna had wheels close together


They were indeed very close in appearance, Sol Gottstein was one of the first RR franchisees, he later sold his franchise to his brother, Nathan, and started making the machines in the late fifties. I remember when the MyTana had their wheels inside. We'd always put an axle on it and move the wheels outside the frame, replaced with pneumatic tires.


The original My-Tanik machines had the switch on the top of the yoke where the cable comes out of the machine, the RR machine had the switch on the backside of the yoke. RR used a larger diameter pipe for their frames. 

We had some "homemade-hybrid machines" that used the RR double drive arms and the RR yoke on the My-Tana machines. The RR yoke had ball bearings in it instead of that brass bushing that was a nuisance to replace on the front of the MyTana machine.


----------

